# Found Puppies update



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are so cute! Looks like they've made themselves at home. Secret is adorable! Love the name!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

They are adorable. I especially love the first picture of the pup with it's head cocked. Do you have any homes lined up for them yet?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The one with his head turned is Secret and he is staying here. To the other poster I got the name from the Crufts hunt thread the little black cocker was named Secret I loved it.

No I dont have any homes yet. I thought I had a great home but they really want to wait until fall when they both have time off from work. Shoot they are a perfect family. Their yellow Willow is almost 12 and blind and Ivy is another rescue I had here that they took alomost 7yrs ago. 
I have not advertised them yet I want them to have their shots and deworming which will happen next week.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update and the pictures They are just too cute, lol!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh they are so cute! You are wonderful for helping these cuties! I love the last picture.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Puppies are sooo much work but so much fun to have around, too. I bet your house is busy. Is Jige still enjoying being a big brother?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups are looking great, they're so cute. 

Love the name Secret for the little guy you're keeping.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

The pups have grown so much. Now all fat and sassy. I agree that pups are so much work, but they sure can bring an instant smile to your heart. Such love they can give. 

So proud of the work you are doing for/with them. Rescue is so rewarding.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Jige is doing pretty good with them accpet when they look for a nipple on his belly LOL. They are really bitey and he is helping to get that under control plus Jiges breeder gave me a great tip that I tried last night and it worked great. She takes their upper lip and presses it into their tooth and then yelps while saying NO.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

They are too cute! Thank you for the update. I also love the name Secret. It's the name of my Journey's sister.


----------

